# Promotion of mmsbls to Sr. Mod ...



## Krummhorn

As of Monday, August 19, 2013, mmsbls has been promoted and instated to the position of Super Moderator.

We are very grateful for all of his contributions to the forum.


----------



## Vesteralen

I didn't know Sr. stood for "Super". I always thought it meant "Senior". Live and learn....


----------



## Taggart

Congratulations  ! :cheers: :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

This is a good thing (probably ). _mmsbls_ possesses excellent judgement, communication skills - and a sense of humor.

Probably.

I am hedging a little in case we have a run-in; don't want to undercut my arguing position.

:tiphat:


----------



## Wood

What is the role of a super moderator, as opposed to a moderator?

Is your role affected by this change Krummhorn?


----------



## Ukko

hayd said:


> What is the role of a super moderator, as opposed to a moderator?
> 
> Is your role affected by this change Krummhorn?


Hah. I'm going to give you my version of this.

A Super Moderator has Super Powers, in that he/she can take certain disciplinary actions without conferring with Supervision. Granting this Super Power makes _Kh_'s job easier - _as long as the Super Moderator doesn't screw up_. All of these ascending ranks: moderator > super moderator > assistant administrator . administrator, carry with them increased _potential_ for screwing up.

Please note the emphasis on _potential_. If Mr. Magle is doing his executive chores perfectly, _actual_ screw-ups will be statistically insignificant.

There may be other ways of looking at this. Looking at the Dark Side increases the _potential_ for pleasant surprises.


----------



## aleazk

Congratulations to @*mmsbls*. :cheers:
Maybe he can explain now what's the meaning of his nickname!.


----------



## mmsbls

I'm very thankful to the forum staff for all their support.

A super moderator simply has a few more capabilities within the forum software. Nothing else changes. 

My username is an old (30 years or so) username that I've continued to use because I'm so familiar with it.


----------



## Ukko

mmsbls said:


> I'm very thankful to the forum staff for all their support.
> 
> A super moderator simply has a few more capabilities within the forum software. Nothing else changes.
> 
> My username is an old (30 years or so) username that I've continued to use because I'm so familiar with it.


So... reticent about that moniker, eh?

The 'mms' _obviously_ refers to the abbreviation for 'manuscript'. It's the 'bls' that's a problem. Bulimia doesn't fit... and the 'l' in there may remove the possibility of a comment about the manuscript... so a concerted attack on the problem by all and sundry is clearly imminent. I've done my part.


----------



## Krummhorn

hayd said:


> What is the role of a super moderator, as opposed to a moderator?


We will, whenever possible, promote from within the ranks of our forum members. All staff positions are appointed. 
We do not accept applications from the membership to join the staff.

A _Moderator_ is generally assigned to specific areas in the forum to monitor ... they have the necessary tools to deal with spammers and can issue warnings and infractions.

A _Super Moderator_ oversees all of the forum areas and can also act as a mentor to _Moderators_. The _Super Moderator_ has extended powers and permissions as well as some access to the "back stage" areas of the forum.



> Is your role affected by this change Krummhorn?


My appointed role as an administrator doesn't change ... As the administrative staff are in charge of (and responsible for) the day to day operations of this forum, my "role" remains the same.


----------



## Ukko

Ah, thanks for the clarifications - particularly the info that a moderator can issue an infraction on his/her own initiative. Means I can't be all the time blaming you. 

One question: Do you actually get members _applying_ for a moderator job? There are possibilities there that raise my guard hairs.


----------



## Ukko

Well shucks, no 'edit' function in this forum... so looks like you'll have to do the delete. Sorry for the goof.


----------



## Krummhorn

Hilltroll72 said:


> Ah, thanks for the clarifications - particularly the info that a moderator can issue an infraction on his/her own initiative. Means I can't be all the time blaming you.


It is never me ... it's "Talk Classical Messenger" ... our anonymous bot that does that dirty deed; we just tell 'him' what and who and 'he' handles the rest.



> One question: Do you actually get members _applying_ for a moderator job? There are possibilities there that raise my guard hairs.


Yes, we have gotten a few ... we received one at the time when my wife and I were the Magle's house guests in 2010 ... Frederik and I just about split a gut and rolled on the floor laughing when we saw who it was ... sorry, I can't say who.



Hilltroll72 said:


> Well shucks, no 'edit' function in this forum... so looks like you'll have to do the delete. Sorry for the goof.


No problem ... I have to earn my keep anyway ... sweeping up with a broom was my last paying job, so I can do it pretty well.


----------



## mstar

So how exactly do you get to be a mod? 

(But, you know, I'm not exactly asking for myself, or else you and Magle, as well as the rest of TC, may just split a handful of guts and roll all over the forum laughing. )


----------



## arpeggio

CONGRATULATIONS :tiphat::clap::trp:


----------



## deggial

mstar said:


> So how exactly do you get to be a mod?


by having the willingness to go through hundreds of posts a day.


----------



## Guest

A 'Mod' by my definition is a sort of policeman. The police are necessary, but sometimes willing servants of a higher order that one may not always agree with. A 'grunt' in military jargon. Hopefully not always 'just following orders' and when needed a 'whistle-blower'. 
Note to the forum owner: Mr Moghul - never invite me to be a moderator. But that will happen when chicken grow teeth.


----------



## emiellucifuge

deggial said:


> by having the willingness to go through hundreds of posts a day.


I dont think we necessarily spend more time here or read more posts than many of our sites more active members. Luckily we can see when posts are reported so our web is cast wider


----------



## deggial

I forgot about the report a post function. You're luckier than I thought


----------



## Ukko

deggial said:


> I forgot about the report a post function. You're luckier than I thought


Don't know that 'luck' is the right word. If the post deserves to be reported, the mod who has to read it... is inflicted with it. I appreciate the screen provided by the Ignore List for my delicate sensibilities.


----------



## mstar

Hilltroll72 said:


> Don't know that 'luck' is the right word. If the post deserves to be reported, the mod who has to read it... is inflicted with it. I appreciate the screen provided by the Ignore List for my delicate sensibilities.


*I nominate Hilltroll72 as an honorary member of the TC Moderators Committee that I just made up right now in my mind.*


----------



## Krummhorn

mstar said:


> So how exactly do you get to be a mod?


 ... being in the right place at the wrong time ... :lol:

There is no criteria for becoming a mod ... it has nothing to do with post count or membership longevity ... basically, one gets _noticed_ by the staff ... but ... what one staff member may see as a positive quality, another may see it differently, so there is a very lengthy dialog process, hence why it takes so long to add moderators.

Actually, the selection of additional forum staff is a six month to a year long process; and only the existing forum staff can nominate prospective candidates from the list of current and active membership.

Once approved by Frederik, we can begin the process of promotion and training.


----------



## Guest

So does the position of Super Moderator come with a cape? Or are capes too old school, kind of like yellow and blue uniforms? Are they assigned a Moderator sidekick? Or is it more like master and apprentice, or Jedi hierarchy? Are common members padawans, moderators are Jedi Knights, and Super Moderators are Jedi Masters (Administrators have the role of the spirits of dead Jedis)?


----------



## Ukko

_Kh_ - 
"Once approved by Frederik, we can begin the process of promotion and training."

I have noticed the use of "promotion" before. After considerable chewing on it, I've decided that the job is 'promoted' (sold) to the potential victim... er, team member. That established (in _my_ mind if nowhere else), the target's reaction to the pitch could be problematical. Did she accept too readily? That could mean she is a "Two Gun Sally", prone to yell "Down with this miscreant" at the slightest deviation from strict propriety. The job has been offered though... what to do. At the other extreme, was she a hard sell? That must indicate something... probably bad?

All this because of the juxtaposition of 'promotion' and an idle mind. By golly, idle minds _are_ dangerous.


----------



## mamascarlatti

DrMike said:


> So does the position of Super Moderator come with a cape? Or are capes too old school, kind of like yellow and blue uniforms? Are they assigned a Moderator sidekick? Or is it more like master and apprentice, or Jedi hierarchy? Are common members padawans, moderators are Jedi Knights, and Super Moderators are Jedi Masters (Administrators have the role of the spirits of dead Jedis)?


I've been a bit shy about posting a picture of myself until now, but now you ask about the uniform, here goes:


----------



## Guest

Watch out with capes, though. Have you seen the Pixar movie, "The Incredibles?" The character Edna Mode, who designs superhero costumes, explains just how impractical capes can be - too prone to getting our hero caught (snagged on rockets, sucked into jet engines, etc.).


----------



## Musician

Much Success in your new capacity as Super Moderator, Congrats.....


----------

